# sigh



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My oldest daughter sent me this picture last night.
They know me to well.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

hahaha ;D


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

I saw this floating around Facebook as well


----------

